
Finesse.io – fork, edit and experiment with websites - petemill
https://finesse.io
======
petemill
Co-founder here. We've been building (and using) this tool as a way for
backend developers, front-end developers and designers to work together on
front-end code in a more collaborative, but asynchronous manner. We hope it's
an empowering tool that allows people to perform front-end coding and
debugging without having to to install, configure and run the back-end
locally.

Essentially it's an opinionated front-end cloud IDE, with built-in developer
tools and GUI for git operations. But it also lets you build quick experiments
matching any live or in-progress site with any new front-end technology. Happy
to answer anyone's questions.

